# Funny Street Names



## essendon bombers (Apr 27, 2008)

Hello everybody...

This thread is dedicated to funny street names in your town or city.

This is defined as a street name that is also a noun, phrase, adjective etc. what you may find in the dictionary or commonly spoken by the population.

For example, in Melbourne (suburb in brackets) we have:

Sun Rise (Ashburton)

Floral Garden (Narre Warren South)

Fashion Parade (Broadmeadows)

Tennis Court (Mornington)


These roads may be busy roads or quiet suburban streets.

:lol:


----------



## Xpressway (Dec 2, 2006)

Shampoo (Santiago, Chile)


----------



## Xusein (Sep 27, 2005)

Asylum Avenue.


----------



## invincible (Sep 13, 2002)

Melbourne has a Batman Ave and a Batman St named after the city's founder.


----------



## Rebasepoiss (Jan 6, 2007)

Tallinn has:

*Hallivanamehe* street - It literally means "grey old man" 
*Tallinna* street - No translation needed, I guess, BTW this street is in a quiet suburb and only 350m long.
*Lühike jalg* - Short leg
*Pikk jalg* - Long leg
*Saiakang* - Bread loaf


----------



## Drunkill (Jul 31, 2004)

invincible said:


> Melbourne has a Batman Ave and a Batman St named after the city's founder.



We also have ACDC Lane :banana::banana::banana::banana:


----------



## Ron2K (Dec 28, 2007)

Simon's Town (south of Cape Town) has a "Gay Street".

Needless to say, when I was at university at Cape Town, some guys from our residence went there late at night, stole the street sign, and put it outside the rival mens residence...


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

^^There's a Gay Street in NYC too, a very popular photo location kay:

In new suburbs around polish cities, it's common to name streets after plants names (literally all kinds of them) or fables and tales characters. So we have:

Snow White St
Dwarfs' St
Cinderella St
Aesop St

and so on...


----------



## Timon91 (Feb 9, 2008)

In my town there are some streets named after weeds that are very irritating in the whole region.


----------



## 1000city (Sep 8, 2007)

Warsaw, Poland: "Na bateryjce", which means "on little battery"  That's because of fort with cannon batteries nearby.


----------



## gannman1975 (Jan 17, 2008)

Columbia, MD in the US has some pretty funny street names - some examples:
- Satanwood La was the misspelled name for "Satinwood La" from the 60's until last year, but until then, it was on streetsigns, addresses, etc. Folks living on that street had a "devil" of a time with it.
- Quiet Hours - hmmmm
- Phantom Court - it is really there though
- Stormdrift - what the heck is a Stormdrift anyway?
- Frietechie Row - huh???

Baltimore also has a "Gay Street"

More to come if I think of any


----------



## pmaciej7 (Oct 2, 2007)

I know Czechs laugh at Polish language and in reverse Poles laugh at Czech.

For me, most funny name is "V Cipu" street in Praha. I have no idea, what it means in Czech, but in Polish it means: "in the pussy". 
And it's a dark, dead-end street. :lol:


----------



## PLH (Mar 9, 2007)

^^ Oh yeah, that one is really hot :naughty: 


what is v cipu in Czech??


----------



## Cicerón (May 15, 2006)

Drunkill said:


> We also have ACDC Lane :banana::banana::banana::banana:


There's also a AC/DC street in Leganés, a town in the outskirts of Madrid.









The plaque with the name was stolen several times, so the town council had to "release" some replicas :lol:


----------



## Yardmaster (Jun 1, 2004)

essendon bombers said:


> Hello everybody...
> 
> This thread is dedicated to funny street names in your town or city.
> 
> ...


Good ones ... may be lost on foreign language speakers. To appreciate these, you need to know that "Court", "Parade" etc. ("Rise") are typical endings like "street" or "road" ...

how did you find them ?  I guess I've answered my own question. Three you missed out:


_
Nice Place (Pt. Cook)
Golfers Drive (three of these)
Lunar Cresent (Vermont)
_​

Some other strange street-names from Melbourne (haven't scanned the rest of my directory collection yet)!

_
The Enclave (Frankston South)
The Bullock Track (Melton West)
The Wallaby Run (Chirnside Park)
The Pint Pot (Whittlesea)
The Quarterdeck (Portsea)
The Dress Circle (Oaklands Junction)
The Deviation (Wheeler's Hill)
The Belfry (Cranbourne) (I'll bet there's a lot of unappreciated jokes about that one)
The Bend (there are three places in Greater Melbourne where you can say you live "around the Bend")
_

Greater Melbourne has a couple of "Gay Street"s as well ...but although we have two Lois Courts, two Lois Streets, and one Lois Place, the best we could manange was a Loise Lane.


----------



## Majestic (Jan 22, 2007)

pmaciej7 said:


> I know Czechs laugh at Polish language and in reverse Poles laugh at Czech.
> 
> For me, most funny name is "V Cipu" street in Praha. I have no idea, what it means in Czech, but in Polish it means: "in the pussy".
> And it's a dark, dead-end street. :lol:


No way! :lol:

There's some fuss going on in Poznań as there's a street named "Czarnucha" which literally means "N.igger's St", and some people demand it be changed. However, the name of the street doesn't have anything to do with afroamericans since it is derived from and old name of a black sort of soil the area lies on :lol:
Also the majority of the residents don't mind the name at all.


----------



## x-type (Aug 19, 2005)

in Zagreb there is a street called Krvavi most (Bloody Bridge)  and it's not a bridge at all


----------



## Polonus (May 14, 2008)

In Warsaw, we have Dowcip Street which means “Joke Street” and Kubusia Puchatka Street (“Winnie the Pooh Street”).


----------



## Club_Dru (Jul 11, 2007)

Amsterdam Chinatown area
In two languages


----------



## FM 2258 (Jan 24, 2004)

Slaughter Ln. in south Austin.


----------

